# DMC - BMW 525d MSport, Wheel Refurb, Stone-chip repair, Correction & Ceramishield Pro



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

*DMC - BMW 525d MSport, Wheel Refurb, Stone-chip repair, Correction & Ceramishield Pro*

The new owner of this 525D asked me to give it some TLC prior to him returning from Holiday and officially taking ownership of the car.

My plan of action was as follows


Full wheel refurb and powdercoat in a darker metallic grey 
Paintless dent removal where needed
Stone chip repair and lacquer
Correction detail to remove swirls and scratches
Apply Ceramishield PRO Sealant
Full interior detail
Fit new reg plates

The Wheels were bad so that was the first step, these were properly repaired & powdercoated at a bodyshop local to me that I use for all this type of work. Whilst there it also had a couple of small dents taken out by their Paintless dent removal guy.

Here's the before shot of the wheels









After full refurb and powdercoat









Really happy with the wheels, and you'll see some much better close ups further down once they're all cleaned and tyres dressed etc.

Here's how the rest of the car was looking, a few of the stone chips that would be touched in













































First step was to pre-rinse & snow foam the car. While this was left to dwell I tended to the window runners, badges, grills, vents with Meguiars APC and a detailing brush (Valet pro). The car was then fully hot water rinsed before hand washing with Gliptone Wash N Glo shampoo with 2 buckets, grit guards and a Lambswool mitt.

After hand washing I used Tardis to remove tar spots that were quite prominent around the lower halves and rear of the car. After Tardis it was again rinsed off with hot water and after leaving for a few mins to dry I applied IronX all over it to remove any last bits of fallout before claying.









































































The car was then clayed with brand new BH clay









Below is the reason I still prefer to clay a car despite using a good shampoo, tar remover and IronX you can never (IMO) fully remove all the bonded on stuff! This is after 1/4 of the bonnet










This blue residue was only really prominent on the bonnet but the rest of the car was clayed to be on the safe side and leave a nice glass like surface prior to polishing.

The BMW was taken indoors for drying and all masked off ready for polishing. Polishing wise the car was polished with Scholl S3 Gold as it was pretty hard, S17+ wasn't having the desired effect so S3 was used and gave great correction. I took my time and ensured no major holograms were left to help make refining a nice quick stage so after polishing with S3 I used Meg's PO85RE5 on a Green Hex Logic pad. I tried Scholl S40 but for some reason it wasn't reacting well and was leaving almost sticky residue on the panel.




























Stone chips had all been touched in and dried before any polishing was carried out, these were then flattened with Meg's Unigrit 2000 followed by 3000 before polishing up.

The whole car was given an IPA wipdown




































Ceramishield Pro Sealant was then applied, luckily I have a colleague that helps me on these as there's an optimum time to buff off Ceramishield Pro and it takes a lot longer if you're doing it on your own as you have to keep putting the bottle and applicator down before buffing off so having someone to help is great as a far more careful eye can be kept on it flashing off










All done for one day (13 hours later)


















Next day I was back down around 8:30am to do the final touches and interior.

First up was the Tyres, dressed with Pinnacle









Exhaust then polished with Autosol, wirewool and a MF cloth

Exhaust before









After


















Before cleaning Glass the car was then taken outside to get some good pics in the Sun as it was out at just the right time















































































































































































































































































Taken back inside I full cleaned the interior (no pics) but it was Vac'd, dusted and all plastics treated with Aerospace 303, leather cleaned with Gliptone and carpets all with AS Brisk foam.

Mats were taken out, vac'd and cleaned with Brisk foam before sealing with Gtechniq I1 to add some fabric protection.




























Here's the final pics 
















































































































































Wheel close ups




































More on the car












































































































Excuse the sheer amount of pics but I wanted to show it in lots of angles, the car came up lovely and I'm really happy with it!

The owner is back tomorrow so looking forward to his reaction.

Thanks again for reading another write-up from DMC!

Nick


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Superb job, very thorough and the car looks fantastic overall!


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

lovely job, great car in my favourite colour.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Looks great, cracking job :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

super job - bet the customer was over the moon!


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Looks very glossy! Quick question - For filling in stone chips do you mix the touch up paint colour and laquer together or apply separate? Please advise....


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

looks awesome that :thumb: more great work


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

rcwilson said:


> Looks very glossy! Quick question - For filling in stone chips do you mix the touch up paint colour and laquer together or apply separate? Please advise....


Hi mate, thanks! No I touched them in first, very very gently to just drop the tiniest bit of paint in to give the colour, then after letting them dry I then put the lacquer over the top and apply it layer by layer until it's raised above the surface, then it's the lacquer that I flatten off and polish up.

Certain areas I didn't put lacquer on but the ones along the front of the bonnet will only chip off again if not lacquered so those I did.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

DetailMyCar said:


> Hi mate, thanks! No I touched them in first, very very gently to just drop the tiniest bit of paint in to give the colour, then after letting them dry I then put the lacquer over the top and apply it layer by layer until it's raised above the surface, then it's the lacquer that I flatten off and polish up.
> 
> Certain areas I didn't put lacquer on but the ones along the front of the bonnet will only chip off again if not lacquered so those I did.


Thanks, after i get some practice with my DA i might attempt filling in some chips and sanding them back carefully :S


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice and crisp in the final shots

the wheels really suit the car
you have done a great job on bringing it back to `better than showroom`

is it just me or are the wheel nuts rusty?

if so some nice chrome would look very nice

stunning motor after all your hard work


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Good job and on a nice colour, not that i'm biased!

Do you have any pics of the stone chips after they were repaired? I've got a couple on my skirts that i'd like to touch up.


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

That is one tasty looking E60, the shine on that is immense tempted to get one of them to replace my E46 but at the same time I think it isn't 100% suitable for a young man haha

Not a fault with yourself but the owner could have shelled out the £35 on some new wheel centre's for those alloys, they spoil the superb "Spider" wheels now


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Pics from tonight after it had been raining most of the afternoon! Thought it would be a good chance to see some beading from Ceramishield PRO Sealant!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice JOB!
Fantastic gloss on the Wheel!


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Great finish on a beautiful car!


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

looks awesome and a lovely car


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Great job,what colour were the wheels done in?wouldn't mind my m5 wheels in that colour.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Jason M5 said:


> Great job,what colour were the wheels done in?wouldn't mind my m5 wheels in that colour.


Thanks Jason, I'll try and find out but they are quite similar to the original M5 finish really...

Thanks again for all the comments!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect work and lovely car


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Jason M5 said:


> Great job,what colour were the wheels done in?wouldn't mind my m5 wheels in that colour.


Jason, give me a shout if you want more info on the wheels, the company involved aren't supporters here so I can't really mention them but happy to discuss. Not sure where you're based but if you're down this way they can take the car in and do them over 2 days.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Gotta agree with MLAM about the centre caps, the newer type look fantastic on Spyders.

Top job on a top car.... but then I am biased....:argie:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Excellent work! Still one of my favourite model 5 series this


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Nice to see it restored to factory condition - great work :thumb:


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Top work that man


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

DetailMyCar said:


> Jason, give me a shout if you want more info on the wheels, the company involved aren't supporters here so I can't really mention them but happy to discuss. Not sure where you're based but if you're down this way they can take the car in and do them over 2 days.


Think u might be too far away from me im in Scotland.


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

lovely car everything is right colour and spec


----------



## sohail (Jan 23, 2013)

that looks stunning


----------



## wbessada (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks great! - is there a name or code for that wheel colour?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

wbessada said:


> Looks great! - is there a name or code for that wheel colour?


I've asked the guy for the code - he said he had to check with the painter but will let me know this weekend all being well!

Thanks


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Great work


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Great job Nick. Definitely the best colour although I might be biased as well! 

Can I ask what you used on the high gloss black trim around the doors etc. I still have probs with mine where they look ok initially but very soon after have a strange bluish tint / fade to them.


----------

